# Starker Wlan-Router für Einfamilienhaus!?



## xJiXsaw (23. Oktober 2017)

*Starker Wlan-Router für Einfamilienhaus!?*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe meinen Vertrag bei Vodafone Kabel Deutschland verlängert und auf eine 400 Mbit-Leitung geupgraded.
Die Fritz!Box Cable von Kabel Deutschland läuft mit einem DS-Lite Tunnel und um ehrlich zu sein habe ich keine Lust
5€ im Monat "Miete" zu zahlen den ich nach zwei Jahren sowieso nicht behalten darf.

Ich streame viel über Amazon und Netflix und zocke auch des öfteren auf der PS4.
Ich möchte ebenfalls eine stabile Verbindung in den anderen Geschossen (ings. 3 Geschosse, starke Wände), sowie auf der Terrasse.

Daher bitte ich die Community um Rat:

1) Kann ich einen eigenen Router kaufen und diese anstelle der CableBox nutzen?!
2) Falls ja, welchen Router könnt ihr mir empfehlen?  
3) Im Forum wurde die  ASUS RT-AC68U   vorgeschlagen.
     Wie schlät sich dieser im Vergleich zur Fritzbox 6490?!


Ich danke Euch im vorraus für die Antworten,

Gruß xJiXsaw!


----------



## stahlschnips (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Starker Wlan-Router für Einfamilienhaus!?*

Also in meinem Elternhaus habe ich einen Ubiquiti Access Point hinter den Telekom Speedport gehongen. Es geschen natürlich auch damit keine Wunder aber es hat gereicht um die vorher nicht versorgten Bereiche abzudecken. Vielleicht hilft dir das ja auch in Kombination mit der kostenlosen Version des Kabelrouters 

Gruß,
Stahlschnips


----------



## Malkolm (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Starker Wlan-Router für Einfamilienhaus!?*

Ein gut gemeinter Rat: Probiere es erst gar nicht.
Setze lieber zwei AccessPoints an die richtigen Stellen im Haus als viel Geld für einen vermeintlich besseren Router auszugeben.


----------



## Matusalem (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Starker Wlan-Router für Einfamilienhaus!?*

Die maximale Sendeleistung von WLAN Geräten ist gesetzlich begrenzt. Somit gibt es nur kleinere Schwankungen bei Geräten, welche zu einem Produktionsbedingt sind, zum anderen davon abhängen wie nah ein Hersteller an die Grenzwerte herangeht. Das bedeutet, dass Du kein besonders "sendestarkes" Gerät im Handel finden wirst.

Die beste Lösung ist es mehrere WLAN Access Points aufzustellen und über LAN an Dein Hausnetzwerk anzuschließen. Normalerweise reicht ein Access Point per Stockwerk. Für Terrassen/Gärten, darf es im Erdgeschoss aber durchaus auch mal ein zweiter sein.

Ist Verkabelung keine Option, dann müsstest Du auf WLAN Repeater oder PowerLine zurückgreifen. Beides ist aber suboptimal.

Einen höheren Preis und etwas mehr Komfort bekommst Du, wenn die eingesetzten Geräte Mesh-WLAN unterstützen.


----------



## silent-freak (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Starker Wlan-Router für Einfamilienhaus!?*

Ich habe den Telekom Speedport und  den hier.
AVM FRITZ!WLAN Repeater 1750E Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

So richtig Leistung bringt das aber auch nicht.


----------



## xJiXsaw (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Starker Wlan-Router für Einfamilienhaus!?*

Hey,
erstmal vielen Dank für Eure sehr informativen Antworten. Könntet ihr mir eventuell eure aktuellen Geräte für Access Point oder Repeater nennen. Eventuell auch wie die Leistungsänderung nach der Benutzung ist, geschweige denn es gab eine


----------



## Kuhprah (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Starker Wlan-Router für Einfamilienhaus!?*

Ich hab den Fehler gemacht welche von Cisco zu nehmen.. sauschwer zu konfigurieren und (eventuell deswegen) leistungsmässig unter aller Sa....


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Starker Wlan-Router für Einfamilienhaus!?*

2× Fritzbox 6490cable und schon ist alles gut. Eine liefert das Kabel Signal (Und selbst am ungünstigsten Standort funktioniert die noch)
Eine liefert das WLAN. 
Direkt daneben einen 8fach 2 GBit Switch (D-Link DGS-108/E 8 Port 2GBit. Funktioniert ohne Konfiguration)

Wie kühlt man einen Router? 
Den im Keller könnte man noch mit einem Mini Lüfter kühlen (aber wie schließe ich den an und welchen sollte man nehmen?)
Aber wie kühlt man den Router im Wohnzimmer leise und unauffällig?


----------



## Kuhprah (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Starker Wlan-Router für Einfamilienhaus!?*

Was hast du für Monsterrouter dass die Kühlung brauchen?


----------



## DonBongJohn (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Starker Wlan-Router für Einfamilienhaus!?*

Ich glaube diese Antenne reicht gerade so! 
YouTube


----------



## keinnick (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Starker Wlan-Router für Einfamilienhaus!?*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> 2× Fritzbox 6490cable und schon ist alles gut. Eine liefert das Kabel Signal (Und selbst am ungünstigsten Standort funktioniert die noch)
> Eine liefert das WLAN.


Eine zusätzliche Fritzbox, nur fürs WLAN? Das ist teuer und davon abgesehen ist die FB nun nicht gerade für ihr gutes WLAN bekannt (ich nutze sie selbst). Dann lieber einen brauchbaren WLAN-AP dahinter hängen. Das ist günstiger und bringt je nach Modell eine bessere Abdeckung.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Starker Wlan-Router für Einfamilienhaus!?*

Die 6490cable sendet im 5ghz Netz über 2 Etagen. 
Ich weiß jetzt nicht was daran schlecht sein soll. 440mbit ist so das Maximum. 
Durchschnitt sind 240mbit
bei einer theoretischen maximalgeschwindigkeit von 450mbit.
Das einzige Problem ist die Hitze. Die Box im Keller läuft öfters mal sehr warm (kritische Temperatur bei einer Raumtemperatur von bis zu 40°) und muss dann das WLAN drosseln. Und die Box im 1. Stock läuft auch sehr warm. Vielleicht ist 5ghz@450mbit ein bisschen zu viel für die nicht grade gute Kühlung.
Eine Box ist von Unitymedia und eine Box ist eine freie Box. Kostenpunkt: Unter 200€. Heute zahlt man weniger da die 6590cable auf dem Markt ist. Ich wollte eigentlich keinen neuen Router (TP Link archer) kaufen wenn ich die zweite Box fast geschenkt bekomme


----------



## keinnick (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Starker Wlan-Router für Einfamilienhaus!?*

Dann liegt das an Deinen oder meinen Decken und Wänden. Meine 6490 schafft hier in der Wohnung auf 2 Etagen / 120m² vielleicht 2/3 abzudecken. Auf dem Gästeklo, eine Etage höher und auf der anderen Seite der Wohnung ist es schon schlecht mit dem Empfang. 

Davon abgesehen halte ich 200 Euro eben einfach für zu teuer und die Box für diesen Zweck für überdimensioniert. Ich habe mir mit einem 30 Euro WLAN-Repeater ausgeholfen und habe nun überall WLAN, ohne Probleme.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Starker Wlan-Router für Einfamilienhaus!?*

Ich hatte vorher einen 80€ Repeater von Fritzbox als AP Ersatz. Das Signal war grottenschlecht. 

Aus dem Keller kommt kein Signal, deshalb musste  ein AP her. Und da die Fritzbox dir 2 Jahren den Technicolor ersetzt hat, war die verfügbar. Unitymedia hat dann für 5€ Aufpreis eine zweite 6490cable hingestellt und gleich noch 400mbit obendrauf.

Die Decke ist Schuld
(Könnte jemand bitte einmal im Wertschätzungsforum schauen?)


----------

